# C wire thermostat furnace wIring



## robjeffking85 (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm looking to find the blue wire in my furnace to connect my c wire return to power up a smart thermostat. In my outside unit the blue wire coming from the thermostat is not connected. The wire in the foreground with the wire nut comes from the 24volt transformer but is not connected. I've included the wiring diagram from the furnaces schematic I'm trying to avoid using a 24volt adapter if I can. Thks Rob


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

